# how to stain a wood burning?



## slug420 (Apr 3, 2009)

Not sure if anyone has any experience in this area...but I just made a table and wood burned a logo into the surface of it using a simple hand held wood burner.

I am now going to stain it and I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to apply the stain so as to highlight/enhance the appearance of the wood burning...

The table is made out of pine and I am hoping to use either Red Mahogany








or English Chestnut









The idea was to match it to the chairs I bought to go with the table:







but I dont think thats going to happen...and english chestnut might have to do (looked like it was at least in the right ballpark when I put it on a sample piece of wood)


So anyway I did a little bit of quick burning on the sample wood and it looked like in some areas the burning showed up really well (looked like a black etching almost as opposed to the stained surface)....but some areas looked like I had just carved a little bit in the wood and not burned it. I am not sure if the areas that looked dark got less stain wiped off with the rag (and as a result some stain sat in the grooves and soaked in for a much longer period of time) or if in some areas I somehow brushed the black edges off of the wood while applying the stain or wiping it off.

I just googled and found this pic...its kind of what I am looking for (although my stain is darker)










your thoughts? 


Also quick ?, when using "pre-stain" as advised by minwax do you put the pre-stain on, let it sit for 15 mins, and then apply the stain while the pre-stain is still wet? or are u supposed to let the pre-stain coat totally dry first?


----------

